# texted friend



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

So I haven't hung out with my best friend in 6 months. I've been nervous about texting him because it's been so long. I got lonely over this long weekend and thought about asking if he wanted to go eat lunch. It took courage but I finally hit send. He couldn't makeit today but at least I tried. I'm hoping we can do something over Christmas when I'm off. But I guess we'll see. I need to socialize more.


----------

